# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Disease cards

## snimmo243

I just got the WBKA/IBRA Bee disease cards from Thornes. They are very good, they cost £4 , are A6 size and include colour photos of healthy brood, efb, afb, sac brood,  chalk brood, varroa, wax moth, laying workers and drone laying queen. They would be great for beginners or experienced beekeepers as most of us, touch western red cedar, won't have seen the more serious brood diseases
Steven

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Neils

I got a set as well and I agree, they're very useful. Nicely laminated and pocket sized.

----------


## snimmo243

At £4 they could be the kind of thing that is included in the price of beginners classes and/or local association/sba membership

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------

